# What to make with a prop controller?



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

I just happen to have an extra PicoBoo (here) lying around thanks to Santa. I've been spending a while trying to find out what to do with it, and can only come up with a monster in a box. What I want to know is what have you guys made using this (or any other) controller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Animated hangman!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> Animated hangman!


thats not a bad idea, but what would be the sequence of events (lights, motion, etc.) be?


----------

